# Marco digital como monitor



## robertorcm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hola amigos, vereis, tengo un marco dgital de fotos en mi casa que no utilizo y queria convertir ese panel tft de 7'' en un monitor para pc.
Mi idea sería  conectarle un cable vga o s-video, algo con la que pueda visualizar lo que quiero en la pantalla.
Como dato, tengo que decir que este marco tiene entrada USB y lector de SD.
El marco en cuestión es un Sansung spf-71ES

Fotos:
http://img339.imageshack.us/i/cimg0717o.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
http://img228.imageshack.us/i/cimg0715.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Gracias, un saludo

http://www.magicpixel.com.tw/Products/
Ese es el fabricante el controlador, en concreto es el MP630AECG-B, pero no encuentro nada sobre el :S

¿Nadie sabe nada?
Se que esta la opcion de conectarlo mediante Vesa, pero me gustaria conectarlo mediante VGA o Svideo o similar, puesto que de esta forma perderia menos calidad.
Gracias, un saludo

Al final lo unico que la gente dice es que se puede conectar mediante VESA, pero no dicen nada del chip que ya tengo


----------



## Cacho (Mar 28, 2011)

Si no hay respuestas a lo que preguntaste, paciencia. Puede ser que:
1) El tema sea aburrido.
2) La pregunta sea mala.
3) Nadie sepa la respuesta.
4) Nadie tenga ganas de escribirla.
5) Nadie tenga tiempo suficiente como para responderte.
6) Todas las anteriores.

Lo que no podés hacer de ninguna manera es publicar mensajes inútiles.


----------



## bysma (Abr 15, 2011)

Esta bien reciclar algo que ya no utilizas, pero en realidad lo que propone seria algo MUY INTERESANTE, por lo menos para mí, una pantalla de 7" de las que venden para CARPC o instalaciones reducidas de industrias casi la mayoria supera los 100€ pero mientras tanto un marco digital te lo puedes encontrar a 15€ incluso menos. 

¿Seria complicado adaptar estas pantallas a una entrada VGA - RCA (video compuesto) o bien podriamos utilizar el puerto USB para mostrarlo en pantalla?

Entiendo que hay infinidad de factores a tener en cuenta, pero no se alguien que pueda dar su opinión y familiarizarnos con estos componentes...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 15, 2011)

Hay marcos digitales que permiten su uso como monitor a través del usb, pero son los menos.


----------



## leolaovp (Abr 16, 2011)

No se si te sirva pero en esta página hay un tuto para hacer un display con una pda

http://www.chw.net/2007/07/infodisplay-de-ipaq-a-display-secundario/

Fuente: www.chw.net (Chilewarez)

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 17, 2011)

Con un pda se puede hacer de forma muy sencilla con un VNC


----------



## Aliy (Oct 24, 2011)

Yo estoy interesa en hacer lo mismo.
Tengo un marco digital con una pantalla de 10,1". Es una pena desaprovechar esa pantalla.
El Marco en sí no lo uso para nada, ya que las fotos, videos, etc... las puedo ver en cualquier sitio.
Mi idea es utilizar el  marco para el coche. Quisiera conectarle el móvil y ver la pantalla del móvil en el marco, al igual que cuando conecto el móvil a la TV. 
Mi marco tiene USB y mini USB (tarjeta de memoria también). Mi móvil tiene HDMI, además de USB, etc...
¿Se puede hacer?, es decir, convertir el marco en una mini pantalla led.
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## luismgm (Jun 14, 2012)

Amigos, ya añoso como digo, habiéndome retirado de la actividad (informática, a nivel de gestión de proyectos por aquello de la ley de Peter), disponiendo de tiempo, intento volver a cosas que desde adolescente me gustaron, aunque naturalmente, ahora las válvulas pasaron a la historia. 
Posiblemente realice algún curso de microcontroladores e intente hacer algo en protoboard. Es fantástico lo que hoy puede realizarse sobre circuitos de 8 x 5 cms,
Pero, por ahora, esto son solamente deseos.
Ya veremos...
Un saludo


Hola Ally! Me interesa tu planteo. Llegaste a algún lado con el mismo?


----------



## tdelrio (Ene 20, 2013)

tengo el mismo marco y quiero hacer lo mismo con el mio, si llegaste a alguna solucion me podrias decir como lo hiciste
gracias


----------

